# Car Stereo Problems



## NoiseyFox (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this seeing as I'm new to the forums. Anyways, my friend and I wired up his car stereo up to his two amps with two subwoofers and four regular speakers (two 6x9 and two 6x6). Everything seemed to go fine and work flawlessly (we had the same setup in another car of his) but we will be driving and the whole system will work great then randomly cut out and his Kenwood stereo will read Misswireing/Protect. The issue will go away if we wait a few minutes then turn the car on again then it will randomly go into protect mode again. It sometimes will run for 30 minutes sometimes only 2. I'm really not sure what's going on here, we have checked the whole sounds system and I've been lead to believe that the problem is in the instrument wires or back of the stereo. Another thing worth mentioning is the tachometer we have wired into the instrament wires will sometimes stop reading when the stereo goes into protect.

His car is a 97 Honda civic hatchback.
We have a 600w amp running two kicker subwoofers and a 450w running the four speakers. Two 220w infinity and two JVC around 230w. Both amps are connected to a capacitor that reads around 13.4-12.3w while in use. 

The back JVC speakers have been making clicking noises and acting weird. Could they be the problem?


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Ground wire check first, unbolt the battery connections/wires from both ends and see if there is corrosion under the connectors. 

Did you upgrade the ground wires? You can install another set of wires from battery negative to chassis and from there to engine block. You can leave the original wires in place.


----------



## Stella Grant (Oct 16, 2017)

You can start by checking out the fuses to make sure they are all intact. If you find out that a fuse is blown, try replacing it and then do some driving around to see if it will blow again


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

NoiseyFox said:


> Another thing worth mentioning is the tachometer we have wired into the instrament wires will sometimes stop reading when the stereo goes into protect.


So the kenwood head-unit is connected to the tach wire? Purpose?

Edit: Shucks, didn't realize old this thread was


----------

